# What have I been given?



## akluke (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm new to archery and the following items were given to me as a set.

I'm curious if it is valuable and should be left in its current condition.

The bow is a left-handed Fred Bear Brown Bear with a little gold coin in the top of the handle. It looks like it has only been fired a couple of times. The "Fred Bear" print is still in the strings.

The arrows are aluminium Eastons and say 2216. The veins are a plastic that is feathered.

The miscellaneous items include unopened wax and broad heads.

I attached a few pics of the items. Any info would help, thanks much!


----------



## Steelhat (Jan 24, 2006)

*Nice, fun bow*

hi,
These are relatively common, and fun to shoot. I have a bunch of them in the family, and use them to introduce others to archery. I say go ahead and unpack, and learn to shoot.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I agree Nice set up start flinging some arrows.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Before you start slinging, make sure that you, in fact, should be shooting left handed. Also make sure that the draw length is proper for your body/shooting style. Don't use the broadheads for practice.


----------



## stemp2l (Jul 22, 2009)

nice arrows its poison?xd


----------



## oldgun (Apr 25, 2008)

*Heads*

Might as wel thro. those broadheads out they are useless!


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*junk broadheads?*

I've killed lots of deer with that style BH,they work just fine


----------



## fiveyear (Aug 10, 2009)

*Like it was yesterday*

Just like it was yesterday. I've seen them before but never shot one. That's how they did it back in the 1900's. Fred led the charge.


----------



## fiveyear (Aug 10, 2009)

*In my youth*

Back when I was in college I used to kill time at the Fred Bear factory in Gainesville. You could walk around upstairs while looking at his collection of trophies and watch them make the bows in the factory below. I would shoot outside on their outdoor range. The good ole days!!


----------



## sam4836 (Dec 16, 2005)

Before you start shoting that stuff, you might check on ebay. Some of that old Fred Bear stuff like the broadheads and the quiver might be worth some money to a collector. You might get enough to buy some more current archery items. Or I could be wrong, but it's worth a look.


----------



## Western_Archer1 (Aug 15, 2009)

That's a very nice looking bow you got!


----------



## dmanwarren (Apr 18, 2009)

Do not throw those broadheads away unless you want to throw them my way!!!


----------



## jwillettgn (Oct 9, 2009)

My wife bought me a Brown Bear when we started dating in the early 80's.
When we went to pick it up at Bearfoot Archery in Charlotte, NC they were having an event and Fred Bear was there. I got to talk to him for an hour and he even signed my bow for me. At the time the Brown Bear was a very fast bow and shot very well. I did well at the range and took many deer with it as well. Good luck and enjoy the bow.

Jim


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

what you have been given is some cool older gear

i'd use the bow, arrows, scratch the broadheads, leave them in the pack, you could do better


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I killed my third largest buck to date with those broadheads. 40 yard recovery, nothing wrong with those heads, they will get the job done.


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

Those are some of the best heads ever made killing machines they arent the latest greatest but still kill deer every year dont knock something that works just cause it aint the new gadget on the block


----------

